# new ideas anyone?



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Got the ribs, brisket, pork butts and chickens down to a science. I need a new idea! Getting tired of the same stuff. Anybody on 2Cool got ideas for something strange and unusual?

Thanks folks. :texasflag


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

wow 50 views and no new ideas. Fair is fair. I know you don't want to give up your secrets!

Smokin this weekend.....guess I will stick with the norm. Have a good one folks!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sausage stuffed, bacon wrapped pork loin!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> Sausage stuffed, bacon wrapped pork loin!!


 that does sound good! I will give it a try and give you green when I reload!.....What kind of sausage? Link or pan?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You can do the pork loins alone or stuffed with a variety of things. There is eye of round (beef) as well. Never tried it, but some like a "fatty" -- breakfast sausage rolled out, stuffed, and smoked. Some folks do a smoked meatloaf too.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

24Buds said:


> that does sound good! I will give it a try and give you green when I reload!.....What kind of sausage? Link or pan?


I've only made it once and I used link deer sausage, but you could probably use whichever one youd like!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

A smoked pork loin with a long link sausage run right down the middle makes a MEAN sammich!! take a long fillet knife, and poke a slit straight through the middle of the loin. whatever you do dont cut all the way out the to the edge. it just makes a hole all the way through. push the sausage all the way in, then smoke the whole thing. it will look like a normal loin, but when sliced, there is a round circle of sausage in the middle of each slice. i like it sliced for a sammich. 

(no jokes please, i tried my best to not make it sound dirty)


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

1lb Jimmy Dean Sausage or the like, 1lb ground pork or hamburger. Mix together and roll it out flat. Use your imagination on the stuffing. Roll it back into a log and wrap or not with bacon.

I'm going to try this one next. Looks good on paper and screen. :biggrin:

Lasagna Fatty

Ingredients: 
1 tube Italian sausage. 
1lb hamburger 
ricotta cheese 
mozzarella cheese 
Italian mix shredded cheese, 
fresh basil leaves 
Spaghetti sauce. 
fresh garlic minced 
fresh onion minced 
fresh shrooms sliced thin 
3 cooked lasagna noodles
Instructions: 
First put the hamburger and Italian sausage in a bowl and mix well. 
Then pat out on plastic wrap.
Then put down the ingredients in rows 
first make a row of fresh basil leaves, then a row of ricotta, then a row of mozzarella, then a row of mushrooms covered with onions, garlic, and shredded cheese. Then cut the noodles in half long ways and make a row.sprinkle sauce over the cheese sections and then roll up. I stored in the fridge over night to make sure it was firm and set.


----------



## rjhiv (Dec 13, 2008)

Use chirizo to stuff it. I have been doing this and just baking it. It is great!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

all good stuff! Thanks I need some new ideas. KEEP THEM COMING! Have a good weekend!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Go to this thread, look at the BBQ boards, and see what people everywhere are doing. Lots of ideas - even smoked Mac and Cheese.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe try a whole chicken stuffed with cut up kiobasa sausage, some whole jalapenos, pour a little beer inside and either tie both ends up or use toothpicks to keep em closed. 

Or try smoking yourself a turkey or something possibly?


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> Sausage stuffed, bacon wrapped pork loin!!


We do pork loin stuffed with boudin, cube up some velveeta cheese to mix with the boudin, injected with garlic butter injection and bacon wrapped. WOW its good!


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been wanting to try meatloaf. I've heard its really good, but i havent got around to it yet.

Brian


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

sweatbread


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

May not be new to you but I was at the local store a couple of weeks ago and they had shoulder clod in the cooler. I have seen it mentioned on this board before and asked the store manager about it. He told me it was an "older" cut of meat you do not see as much anymore. He also said that once you smoke one of these you will never go back to brisket. Looks much leaner and thicker than brisket - that will be my next challenge. Anyone else had any luck with one of these?


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*smoked meatloaf*

We love smoked meatloaf. I mix up the meat with all the usual ingredients and then pack it in the small foil pans. Put it on the pit until the meat starts to firm up a bit - then roll it out of the pans to finish cooking. I usually make a beer mop sauce to keep it moist. Yum.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

*Cajun stuffed chicken*

You can debone a chicken whole and stuff it with dirty rice, sweet potato mixed with pecans and brown sugar, jambalaya or anything you like. I have been doing this for a while. once you stuff the chicken, smoke it on the pit and all will be ready when the chicken is done. If using rice, cook it first before stuffing. You can also use cornbread to stuff it. just cook it first. The juices from the cooking chicken will keep it moist.

I found a deboning guide on the web by just typing chicken deboning. It really is not that hard. Once you start doing it, you will find yourself stuffing chickens with any and everything. It always comes out great.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I've started doing pizzas. Elizabeth Karmel has a "Pizzas on the Grill" new book out with many ideas and recipes. I'm going to try a fruit one this week that has ricotta cheese, blueberries, raspberries, and honey. I also did grilled peaches this weekend with a cinnamon rum sauce and served over Blue Bell. It was Steve Raichlen's recipe on www.foodnetwork.com.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=223984

3 hrs total is prob long enough, you need to watch em really close or they will overcook and dry out.

also do not slice until ready to eat.


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok this is not on the pit and has no BBQ sauce and its FISH. I love cajun taste and I love cooking out doors. I always eat fish fried or broiled. I love Blackened catfish but I didn't have any so I thawed out some red fish, trew on some Tony Chachere's "spice n' herbs", followed any blackened recipe you find on the internet and "BAMB!", blackend Red Fish. Its salty, buttery and spicey, im sure it will stunt your growth and shorten your life span, but its good. Oh yea if you deside to do this make sure you do it outside or your wife, if you're lucky or unlucky to have one, will grill certain manly parts, I know I got an earfull, but I got all the fish to myself.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Man I smoke alot of stuff. Meat that is. some of my favs quail,cornish hens and I make a mean deer log. For the deer log i grind 2lbs of deer into burger. pat it flat into a big rectangle then I take a 1lb chunk of chedder cheese and cut it up and place down the middle. Fold over deer meat and rol till it is a firm log with chees threwout the center. Then take a peice of tin foil and pour about a 1/4 cup of fresh groung peppercorns on it . take your log and roll in the pepper. I smoke them for 3 to 4 hrs on med smoke. I like hickery and mequite. I hear what your saying though beef and ribs get old after a while. I shot a 15lb sow Saturday nite and she is mariinating as we speak gonna do it whole probably wensday I will post pic when it is done....


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Dove+ Tony C's + Fresh Slice of Mango + Maple Bacon + Honey BBQ Sauce


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

I smoked a pork tenderloin this weekend....excellent


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

Cabrito=Baby Goat


----------



## yakattack (Feb 18, 2009)

*Tri Tip*

you can get this cut at some HEBs and maybe a butcher. It is the bottom sirlon (beef) about 1.5-3 lbs. It is an odd cut often cubed which is a waste - grill it whole. Salt, pepper and garlic powder. Olive oil if you want. Sear on high for 1.5 minutes per side then move to med high for about 7-8 mintues per pound per side.


----------

